# Balloon Molly VS Dalmation Molly



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

First it started with having my 2-3' molly in my 33 galleon tank. It was kind of a bully but the other fish dealt with it. When I purchased 3 balloon mollies my dalmation began making itself look bigger and nipping at the balloons. So I put my dalmation in a seperate tank....battle over. Yesterday my boyfriend felt really special by getting me 2 MORE dalmation mollies. They are smaller and the fish person told him there would be no problem, but there was. Is there a reason these two types of fish are fighting? Is it typical?


----------



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

The genders are very important and they may not be fighting they may actually be mating


----------



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

Well now that the two little mollies are in with the bigger one, it follows them around having it's mouth/nose at their rear ends. He isn't nipping or biting at them and they don't seem to unapprove, would that be signs of breeding?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have any advice regarding your fish but wanted to know if your avatar was a pic of your dog?? That's one very handsome looking dog!


----------



## MsFrosty (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah thats her. Her name is Krystal, she is just coming up to 3 years old. *New Development* I moved the three mollies into a ten gallon tank and they seem to be schooling, I didn't know they were the schooling type. Dang! I didn't know mollies were live bearers like platys. No wonder my larger molly is following the new ones, they are females and he is a hefty most likely FULLY developed male!


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad this topic came up, I have 3 sailfin mollys in my tank right now...I thought two of them were fighting at first because the other one was nipping at the other fish, not biting and the other fish didn't seem to mind....I'll be interested to see if anyone else has some input into this


----------

